# Can a goat still be pregnant 1 month after kidding with NO male?



## armageddon (Aug 6, 2011)

I bought a boer goat that was pregnant.  She is the only goat I have and she has been fenced off with only a female ewe.

About a month ago she kidded and had two baby boys.  This all went "normal" I think without intervention from me.  

I've been thinking "she till lokks pregnant" but she is well cared for and I have been feeding her since I have her fenced in right now....I was worried about the new babies and night time predators.

Today I was looking at her closely and I swear it looks like something is moving inside of her....

Is that even possible?? A couple of weeks ago I was worried maybe she had a stillborn that she didn't give birth tom but she is not sick and does not seem ill in anyway... The babies are big and healthy...

Here's a pic.....

Thanks for all your help.....


----------



## doxiemoxie (Aug 6, 2011)

Don't worry- there's no little alien babies still in there.  You're probably seeing her rumen.  Rumens do move, usually a couple times a minute, although you usually can't see it.  

She could be slightly bloated due to worms.  It is common for hooved animals to get a proliferation of worms when they give birth due to all the extra hormones running around.   DO you have plans for the babies/mom to get vaccinated, de-horned or anything else like that by an experienced goat person or a vet?  If so then they can check out momma and help you treat her at the same time.  The babies are adorable.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 6, 2011)

Yup, just rumen movement.  However...you'll probably have to seperate them from her no later than 3 mos. or it *could* happen again.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 6, 2011)

x3- it's normal to see rumenal movement on the left side of the abdomen just below the spine.  Looking pregnant doesn't mean a thing.  It's just a sign of a big, healthy rumen.

Edited to add: x2 about worming after kidding.  If you google "periparturient rise" you'll find some info about the importance of worming immediately post kidding.


----------



## armageddon (Aug 6, 2011)

LOL! Okay Thank...

I wasn't sure what I was going to do with the boys....I really want them to eat grass/weeds....but I would like them to reproduce with another female and "start" my herd...I do want to get some goats that are good for milking...but didn't know how the cross would be?   How many intact males can you have around? What are are they castrated?

I've been reading on the internet bu there is so much information....any comments are appreciated.

Michelle


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 6, 2011)

I think she looks pretty good from the picture, especially since she did just kid.  I am pretty sure she couldn't be still pregnant and, just my guess here based on what I've read, if she were carrying a unborn kid, she would be very sick or possibly no longer with you by now.  I wouldn't worry, but if it would put you mind at ease, you could call your vet to see if she/ he might check for you.


----------



## elevan (Aug 6, 2011)

Melissa said:
			
		

> I think she looks pretty good from the picture, especially since she did just kid.  I am pretty sure she couldn't be still pregnant and, just my guess here based on what I've read, if she were carrying a unborn kid, she would be very sick or possibly no longer with you by now.  I wouldn't worry, but if it would put you mind at ease, you could call your vet to see if she/ he might check for you.


x2

I think all is fine...but...Don't rely on a forum looking at pictures if you're concerned....you'll need a vet to put your mind at ease.


----------

